# Black Library Weekender 2012 news



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Just to let you know I have posted a blog with news of the forthcoming 2013 Horus Heresy releases here http://baddice.co.uk/category/horus-heresy/

I'll be at day 2 tomorrow so I hope to have more news then.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for the news blog, very appreciated.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome, can't wait to read about Sigismund owning some traitors as well as the Salamander and Raven Guard parts of the various books and anthologies.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

vulkan lives ?
nothing shocking on the 40 K front ?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

> It looks as though there are 4 limited edition novellas planned for 2013.


... Well bloody fucking hell. Seems I will be missing out on even more of the Heresy.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

*TALLARN!!!!!*

*AT LAST!!!!!*

I didn't think it would happen but it is, and with John French as the author no less.

But most of all.

*10. Million. Tanks.* :grin: :grin: :grin:

Best reveal thus far.


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

There was no loyalist legion on Tallarn was there?


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

They haven't mentioned a loyalist Legion. Expect the Iron Warriors though!

The SURPRISE HERESY ANNOUNCEMENT is that we are going to get a graphic novel, written by Dan Abnett and illustrated by Neil Roberts. It'll follow on from Know No Fear, and focus on the flight of Kor Phaeron and the attempt to intercept him by Ultramarine Marius Gage. It will be released in the same format as the new hardbacks.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh by the way. TEN MILLION TANKS!!!


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

piemelke said:


> vulkan lives ?
> nothing shocking on the 40 K front ?


Sorry dude, I only really attended the heresy seminars. Expect someone else got some good 40K info though. 

And oh yes, Vulkan Lives. Although we don't know how that story ends.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Marcoos said:


> The SURPRISE HERESY ANNOUNCEMENT is that we are going to get a graphic novel, written by Dan Abnett and illustrated by Neil Roberts. It'll follow on from Know No Fear, and focus on the flight of Kor Phaeron and the attempt to intercept him by Ultramarine Marius Gage. It will be released in the same format as the new hardbacks.


Color me excited. 

Also, Tallarn. Fucking 10 million tanks? Let the apocalypse commence.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Here's a video which I found on Youtube Annoucing the Graphic Novel, with sample artwork:


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

4 limited eds next year! @ $70 a pop... Ouch. I can hear my wallet crying already!


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

Just in case anyone is interested, I have posted a personal review of the Black Library Weekender on www.baddice.co.uk/heresy

It's worth visiting, you have the chance to win a signed copy of Horus Rising. And it's signed by Dan Abnett, not me, in case you were wondering


----------



## sadLor (Jan 18, 2012)

Marcoos said:


> Just in case anyone is interested, I have posted a personal review of the Black Library Weekender on www.baddice.co.uk/heresy
> 
> It's worth visiting, you have the chance to win a signed copy of Horus Rising. And it's signed by Dan Abnett, not me, in case you were wondering


Fantastic info and the new piece of art with the emperor and horus dueling is quite something.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Lovely detail write up from the BL weekender. Thank you for further wetting our hungry about the Heresy.


----------

